# Jealousy, Overly Clingy, or Something else?



## SirNixon (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of people think this, but my 5month old Golden is just about perfect...almost. Sir Nixon is incredibly easy to train, fairly mellow for his age, loves everyone, not a biter, etc...We got him at 13wo and he was almost too easy. BUT...he had been displaying some unusually clingy behavior towards me. Don't get me wrong, I know the breed and I love his desire to follow me around, but the other day after I brushed him, while I was brushing our other dog he pressed himself agains the back of my legs and started peeing...no squat or anything...jut peed himself. He's done this twice. Last night he refused to listen when my husband told him to go lay down in his kennel, which he usually does the first time asked. Instead he ran to the back of the house where I was and laid by my side of the bed. He is definitely a mamas boy, but I am more conserved of the random peeing. Any ideas?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SirNixon (Apr 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would personally get him medically checked out to rule out a UTI. Then if that is clear focus more on behavioral. But that is an odd way to show in a behavioral problem. Good luck, let us know!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I second getting him checked for a UTI. It's also possible he's going through a fear phase. There are several that young dogs go through. There's also the onset of adolescence to consider, when most dogs start to try out new behaviors and challenge their training. 

Hope it all turn outs OK. He sure is cute!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol, Could be Afew things, first of all I would call your vet, it sounds like it could possibly be a urinary tract infection. They go through alot of phases in their adolescence and he may just be seeing what he could get past you. For tuco I was so snugly and loving towards him in almost every situation exept when he peed so he saw just by the fact that I wasn't acknowledging his existence for Afew
Mins that he did something wrong, now if he has an accident he gets all snuggling next to
Me as if he's trying to apologize lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

